# Advice for 2010! Fantasmic!



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds like a cool theme, but I can't help but notice the burning man pic. I look at videos upon videos of creatures and creations that show up at burning man. I have a plan of going once I graduate from college. Lots of cool stuff comes from there and helps get me thinking of things to make. One was a guy who had arm and leg stilts and a steam punk mad max style costume with it. Gonna make a prop for my skinwalker cemetary this year, and the year after that make it my costume.

To answer about Jafar, how about having him like the pic, then have his head come wrapping up around a prop from the ground. Snakes and serpents are very rarely stretched out, so have it wrapping around things. You also buy a huge amount of fabric in bulk like 10-13 yards and make a long cylinder, size will triumph detail in some cases. Then just stuff it and paint it, now you can wrap it around the whole haunt. Lastly, for scar look up on youtube "furry foam head how to", it has lots of helpful stuff for carving foam to look like animals. I used alot of techniques from those things to make a werewolf costume one year.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

That is a cool idea.

You could have a pvc base with chicken wire and then paing and foam features for Jafar.


----------



## Xochi16 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah I have considered both of those options. It may be a trial and error sort of thing lol. And thank you for the youtube suggestion, I think that would be perfect for Scar!! I actually found this








But the guy hasn't updated since 2005. It would be perfect if I new how he did it, it says all of his work his from metal working, I just want to know how he got the shape! (Halloween_Art) Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, i can't help you make it, but i must say what you have done is amazing work


----------



## Xochi16 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments and pm's!! Right now here is an updated list, I started working yesterday and have purchased quite a bit of supplies. We do our haunts at a campsite, and went and visited its location for next year. It is a HUGE lot, so we are thinking of adding a few characters. Its going to be a looooong 300+ days ^_^:
Right now we are going to have: Maleficent Dragon (already painting up a nice scary glow in the dark latex mask), Chernabog, Scar, and Jafar all previously mentioned. New additions! The crocodile from Peter Pan, I ordered a costume today I plan on rigging up to a de-legged animated reindeer ^_^, The Hag from Snow White, Oogie Boogie and the Caterpillar and Cheshire Cat from Alice. Wish me luck! This is going to be a gigantic undertaking, but we're already excited! ^_^ Any other advice is again, GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I want to watch your Oogie Boogie prop, I am tempted to make a costume for a friend since his nickname is Oogie.


----------



## Xochi16 (Sep 21, 2009)

Biggie said:


> I want to watch your Oogie Boogie prop, I am tempted to make a costume for a friend since his nickname is Oogie.


Yes, I've found a design I really like. I'm going to make him out of a bright green burlap I picked up at Jo Anns, and give it a light dusting of Krylon Glowz Glow-in-the-dark spray paint. It shows up clear. We shall see, I'll update with some pictures when I really get going!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

We did an 8ft tall burlap Oogie for this years Halloween, and he was one of my favorites! We were gonna have him moving but ran outta time, so he ended up stationary...

I've seen the Disneyland Fantasmic live about 150 times (seriously), and have an awesome DVD of it (very high quality). We did a Nightmare before Xmas meets Haunted mansion theme this year, and it turned out really nice considering the small amount of actual time spent on it. I would skip the glow in the dark spray paint though, and just go for a florescent Green and use blacklights if you can. If you have a strong enough blacklight he'll glow super bright!

Catepillar can be made from fabric if you have any sewing skillz. We did Wonderland gone mad last year, and had both a giant Catepillar (he was 12 ft tall) AND just the eyes and mouth of the Cheshire Cat hanging from a Tree... Both turned out really nice and were great focal points... 

Sounds like a great theme though. I'm still trying to decide what I'm gonna do next year. I lost my 2 partners after halloween this year. Long story, but I won't be working with them anymore.


----------



## Xochi16 (Sep 21, 2009)

Mandathewitch said:


> We did an 8ft tall burlap Oogie for this years Halloween, and he was one of my favorites! We were gonna have him moving but ran outta time, so he ended up stationary...
> 
> I've seen the Disneyland Fantasmic live about 150 times (seriously), and have an awesome DVD of it (very high quality). We did a Nightmare before Xmas meets Haunted mansion theme this year, and it turned out really nice considering the small amount of actual time spent on it. I would skip the glow in the dark spray paint though, and just go for a florescent Green and use blacklights if you can. If you have a strong enough blacklight he'll glow super bright!
> 
> ...


holy cow! I saw your Oogie in your album, that's definitely one of the best I've ever seen!!! I would also like to make him move, but I'm not sure how as of the moment, Oogie is cool no matter what though! ^_^ Thank you thank you for all of the advice, I will definitely look in to sewing up a caterpiller, my seamstress skills are in improving little by little!! Thanks again!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*The Dragon*

I have never seen this, simply told about it. Not real far from me (N.W.Illinois) a man built a fire-breathing dragon that sort of stood up, then released a real flame from it's opening mouth!
My problem with this is I was also told he located it right beside of his house because that provided easier access to the gas meter!
I hoped it didn't fall over from moving, wind, or poor design and burn his house!
Always be thinking""What could go wrong?"
And be not forgetting the forces of nature and vandals.
When I weld together a replica cannon I always make the muzzle opening only an inch or two deep so a stick of dynamite cannot be inserted.
A local talent made a very neat replica of a Smith& Wesson pistol that was his mailbox(large replica) about a month after it's picture made the newspaper someone dynamited it, lucky for all concerned he lived in the country and the mailbox was far from the house.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Thinking about snakes!*

Hallow and you might consider using flexible drain pipe - black - for the snake body, and build out from there for the cobra head, etc. I think the idea of using wire and covering it with fabric would do nicely - then a little spray paint and you could twist and turn the snake as you wish. If it was very long and you have a tall tree -- (or could use a plant hanger extension from your house roof top hanging over a driveway maybe?) - suspend the snake from a small motor gutted from one of those reindeer and attached to some fishing line and then to the back of Jafar's head to allow it to twist and turn. ???? Well - that's as far as my brain will go. I LOVE your vision! Post pics please!!  *BOO!*


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Xochi16 said:


> holy cow! I saw your Oogie in your album, that's definitely one of the best I've ever seen!!! I would also like to make him move, but I'm not sure how as of the moment, Oogie is cool no matter what though! ^_^ Thank you thank you for all of the advice, I will definitely look in to sewing up a caterpiller, my seamstress skills are in improving little by little!! Thanks again!


I will post pics of the catepillar in an album in a few min.... Check em out!


----------

